# Most unexpected thing seen while hunting?



## Cleankill47 (Aug 4, 2008)

What's the most unexpected thing you have seen while hunting a specific animal?

For me, I was in the hayloft of my barn the other day, set up for some rats (you know, fun shootin', practice) and I hear some crunching outside.. Look out the main door, and there's a giant doe just grazing right in front of the barn! 

Wasn't expecting that in my barnyard.....


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 4, 2008)

The area I hunt is what I call the transition area between a river and high ground. When we get alot of rain, it can be quite wet on our place. One of our stands has a firebreak that runs right near it. One morning right after good light, I saw something out  of the corner of my eye walking up the break. I grabbed my gun, and slowly turned my head to check it out. It was a GIANT Blue Heron, walking the break which was full of water at the time. Now I know they are not a rare species, but to see one from the stand was wierd.


----------



## patchestc (Aug 4, 2008)

see turkeys while deer hunting, and deer while turkey hunting.
it's like they know.


----------



## Brushcreek (Aug 4, 2008)

i have one stand overlooking a field and 2 years ago ever single afternoon that i hunted it a red and white cat would come out into the field same time same place every afternoon. i think she was looking for rats. she would go out of sight into the tall grass then after a little while she would come out and go right back the way she came. she was actually in the field when i shot the buck in my avatar!


----------



## sman (Aug 4, 2008)

I watched a couple parking one time.  Could give you details but the mods would ban me for life.


----------



## tigerfishin (Aug 5, 2008)

I was hunting in Meriwether Co. one year when a friend of mine shot a fox squirrel with his bow out of one of my permanent stands.Three weeks later during gun season I was hunting out of that same stand when a fox squirrel climbed a tree near me and worked his way over me in my tree.He made a lot of noise and even dropped a lot of acorns near me almost hitting me.He finally started making his way down my tree but stopped above and behind me.I stood up and looked around and he was hanging off a limb with his pelvis thrusted out toward me.He then proceded to relieve himself all over my stand (almost on me).I was mad but figured he thought I was the one who killed his buddy or mate so I laughed it off.


----------



## Allen Waters (Aug 5, 2008)

hunting illinois, i had just climbed down and removed climber from tree, i was knelling down to sercure stand together. as i stood up and turned a coyote was running full tilt straight at me.  as i stood and turned he was at about 20 yards and veered hard left as i turned and stood up...... guess he misjudged my size while knelling down.  startled me pretty good, and i'm sure i scared him off by standing up.  very unusual situation to say the least.


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 5, 2008)

*strangest things*

While hunting off a feeder creek close to the "hooch" at my lease during bowseason last year i could see the water in the creek and would watch ducks and the occasional snake and herons walk up and down the creek . This particular morning something caught my eye the wakes coming off the water and the biggest river otter i have ever seen walked down the waters edge about twenty yards from where i was sitting really not something i was expecting to show up... oh and another time in Meriwether County i was hunting a peach orchard and the owner said something about a horse that had got loose and was wandering the woods on his property, he said it was to roan to catch so he just let it come and go .... well i dismissed the thought of the horse . I got set up and my buddy went about 100 yards from my set up . Well it was not long when i heard something walking towards my stand... well i see parts of the Biggest deer i had ever seen and got ready to shoot and WHINNNNNNEY,  just about scared the holy ghost outta me .


----------



## ben300win (Aug 7, 2008)

A mountain lion in colorado about 50 yards from me. Turns out that he was hunting the same elk I was. I was surrounded by 8' tall pin oaks, so I was sitting on edge with my safety off.


----------



## RWK (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm watching this 150 class 10 point walking straight to me, i take off my safe i hear a noise behind me, Thats when i Woke Up!


----------



## gspbrad (Aug 8, 2008)

My dad and I were quail hunting a large cutover in Heard County with his two bird dogs. When all of a sudden his dogs lock up and points into a large bushpile about the size of a truck hood. We sneak up closer expecting a flush at any time. I walk past the lead dog on point and what do I see...A FOX bedded just looking me! The first thought that crossed my mind was we're fixing to be in for a fight,but we leashed the dogs up and shot the fox out of fear of rabies.

EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## bobcat (Aug 8, 2008)

A Black panther .........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................on..............................................................................................................................................................................................two.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................different................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................occasions...........................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm certain that I saw an albino deer in Greene County in 1995.  It just appeared across the creek behind me.  I stood up and turned around, but before I could shoot, it stepped back into the thicket.  I never saw it again, but about 5 minutes later, a huge doe and spike came slipping in from another direction.  As I tried to turn and shoot the doe, she spotted me and spooked.  The spike just stood there looking at me, so I shot him out of frustration.  I instantly regretted it.

We saw several piebalds and partial piebalds over the next 3-4 years on the property, and they had to get the albino gene from somewhere.  I passed up a beautiful set of piebald fawns in 1998.  The button buck, especially, would have made a beautiful rug, but I couldn't bring myself to shoot him.  He was, without a doubt, the most beautiful antlerless deer that I've ever seen.  I killed a doe that had some white spots above her feet and around her belly in 1999.


----------



## starvin (Sep 1, 2008)

two years ago, I saw a panther cross the road at the bridge on talifero county, we was picking up the barrels in the construction zone. I had all the guys bail up in trucks for bout an hour.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 1, 2008)

During bow season a couple of years ago I was watching squirrels from my stand when all of the sudden a huge shadow was cast over me. A huge bird of prey with about a 6'-7' wingspan grabs a squirrel and lands on a limb maybe 40' away and starts to dine. The woods suddenly got very quiet. It looked like an eagle but no white head. I had one heck of a crick in my neck from remaining motionless to watch. It made my hunt .


----------



## tackdriver (Sep 1, 2008)

while hunting hancock county drew back on a doe to see bigfoot walking his black panther right behind my stand


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 1, 2008)

For me it would have to be the man in green. I had hunted that morning with the only action being a small flock of turkey crossing the plot. I got back to the truck and loaded my ATV on the trailer. As I leaned my rifle against the truck to open the door here comes the game warden sliding sideways tires burning. I dropped my rifle on the ground two warden's jumped out yelling a few choice words. I was a little confused to say the least. They checked my drivers license and hunting license. Then their attitude changed. Apparently a member of our club was baiting a couple stands and brought a guest. Guest got caught and he ran. They thought I was him and were trying to cut him off. I thought I was going to be on cops there for a minute.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 1, 2008)

Left camp one morning headed to the woods. Had to walk down an old railroad bed and then turn on deadend road to a cemetary. I rounded a curve and my green leds lit up some tail lights. Stayed focused and pondered pulling an arrow out or my knife. Got over on the opposite side of the pigpath road and walked steadily by. 

Man and woman meeting at 530am.

Not what I expected to bump in to............................


----------



## 12gamag (Sep 1, 2008)

heard a panther scream after granddadys foxhounds run into one.....  the dogs was a good half a mile off-they made it back to the truck  in about 10 seconds and jumped in there dog boxes and woulndt come out....

after we did a head count we noticed that we were missing one dog.....but nobody had the gut to go in the woods at night looking for a hound after hearing that panther scream....

so me and granddady and my uncle went looking for the dog the next morning.....we found him dead-something had ripped its whole left shoulder off and partially eatin him.....it wasnt a bear-because there was cat tracks all around the dead dog...

cant nobody tell me there aint no panthers in georgia after that night....it still makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck every time I think about it.


----------



## David Pinner (Sep 1, 2008)

Last year in Hancock co. while hunting over my food plot on Nov.5, I had a mule and 6 billy goats walk onto my food plot and start chowing down.  My hunting lease is no where near anyone who has goats or mules? Funny how things happen though because after running them off of the plot a couple of times I ended up shooting an 8 point.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 2, 2008)

Paulding WMA...Fox walkin on his back legs....


----------



## RonF (Sep 2, 2008)

Warwoman WMA in 1995 after hurricane Opal came through and knocked down a bunch of brush, I saw a moutain lion / panther and 2 bobcats on the same 4 day trip. Nothing I could shot though....went home empty handed.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 2, 2008)

a whole bunch of cops walking through the woods...stopped under my tree and asked if I had seen an escapee running through???

told me I prolly aughta go to the house cause they would be there all day


----------



## nimrod (Sep 2, 2008)

I hunted a coworkers farm in Macon county one year. I was hunting over a wheat field. One of the neighboring farmers was bushogging the stalks of his cotton that had already been harvested in a nearby field adjoining the one I was in. Didn't worry to much about the tractor noise the deer were used to it. I heard the tractor shut off and I thought the farmer was leaving for the day. A few minutes later I look to my right and notice him answering the call of nature. I think to myself do I stay hidden and look away and save him the embarrasment of let him know I'm there so that maybe he will leave before he marks his territory in my field. I decide to try and shew him off. Problem is apparently once he started he couldn't stop and we both had to suffer waiting for him to finish which seemed like eternity. I'm thinking he should drink more water and eat more fiber. Needless to say I didn't see any deer that day.


----------



## braintree (Sep 2, 2008)

I would have to say an early season bowhunt at big hammock a few years ago.  I was watching 3 or 4 does  feed on some acorns.  I was standing getting ready to draw and all of the sudden a deafing sound came across the swamp.  Turns out it was two fighter jets flying a tree level.  I thought the boom was going to knock me out of the tree.  I would imagine it was pretty funny watching a 6-1 240 lb 30 yr old grabbing a tree and holding on for dear life.  It did not seem to effect the deer at all but I was so rattled I got down and left.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 2, 2008)

About three years ago I was hunting Fort Polk WMA in LA. It was a archery only season, I was in my climber about 20 feet up a tree when here comes three very lost soldiers thinking they are still on there Land Navigation course. Funny thing is I was one of the people whe help set that course up so I knew that the closest point was almost 1/2 mile away. To make things worse They would have had to cross over a major paved road in the process of getting to me. I know in the briefing before they got started it states that they should not cross any roads. If so you have walked to far. At first I Was going to just shew them off but I couldnt let them get to lost. I climbed down and gave them a few pointers and then turned them around and pointed them in the righ tdirection. 


Braintree,

I also had a similar experiance but same as before on Fort Polk wma. I was very close to the same spot as before wich is just south of the airfield run way. I had a c-130 fly right over a tree top. I know what you mean about holding on to the tree for dear life.


----------



## puredrenalin (Sep 3, 2008)

2 squirrels chasing each other, Ummmm, then proceeded to make baby squirrels under my tree!! Shortly after that, a momma and 4 baby coons walked under my stand! 

Didnt see a deer that day, but it was cool to watch!


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 3, 2008)

*Trespassers........*

On 3 different occasions, hunters from adjacent property just walking on our side like nothing's wrong.  

Had one guy almost walk right under me one time.  He never knew I was there.  I decided it better to just be quiet than startle him.

The nerve and stupidity of some people just amazes me.

When I'm in my stand I have my orange off.  One time I waved my orange at a guy just walking through one of our fields.  He hauled tail as quick as he could.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 3, 2008)

Rabbit hunters have long known that when a rabbit is pursued by hounds, the best place to take a stand is very close to the point where the rabbit was jumped.  The rabbit is certain to circle back to the point of the jump.

This is not the case when hunting deer with hounds.  Deer will return to their home range, but it is likely to be hours later and when no longer pursued by hounds.

About fifty years ago I attended a deer hunt involving 50+ hunters, 10 to 12 packs of hounds on 15,000 acres of prime coastal GA hunting land.

As one of the "drivers" with a pack of eight Walker Hounds, I was assigned a location, at which point I would cast my hounds at an appointed time.  I drove down a "two path" road which ended in the center of a sizeable cutover.

As the clock ticked down, I dropped my tailgate and released the pack of hounds, each one clamoring to be first out of the box.

To my pleasant surprise, the hounds jumped withing 100 yards of my pickup.  The deer and hounds took a straight line toward the middle of the large tract of land.  I was expecting gun fire at any moment, but it didn't happen.  I listened intently as the race faded in the distance.

I remained in place since hunters were dispersed on all of the roads.  after a few minutes of hearing nothing, I climbed up on a windrow of logging debris so as to gain a good view of the cutover.

After a few minutes of silence, I began to faintly hears hounds that I felt perhaps were mine.  Very shortly, I realized that indeed they were mine and appeared to be coming on a line that would bring them directly to me.

I braced myself on the windrow as I observed a nice buck bound into the clearcut on a course that would bring him straight to me.  When he reached a point 40 yards from me, I dropped him with one shot from my Winchester Model 12.

I allowed the hounds to nuzzle the buck, then loaded the pack and the buck into the truck which was parked no more that 50 yards from where the buck fell.

In 45 years of hunting deer with hounds, this is the only instance where I have known of a buck reversing his field and returning to the jump site.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 3, 2008)

hummingbird landed on my arrow fletching.


----------



## parkerman (Sep 3, 2008)

Great story Mr. Holt.  I love to read your posts.


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 3, 2008)

One morning I was hunting a small draw and two BIG barred owls commenced to fighting.  This was before daylight. They made a god awful racket for about 45 minutes up and down the draw. 

I never knew owls made any sound other than hooting but these things were screaming and shrieking at each other and making all kinds of weird sounds.  

I could hear their wing beats when they would fly by but I couldn't see them yet.  Finally it got light enough to see and they perched about 20 feet away from me.  I stood up and waved my arms and they both flew off.  

I probably should have left too - I didn't see anything after all that.


----------



## SHMELTON (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a racoon come up a tree I was in one morning, he never made it all the way up. I dropped my bleat can on his head and he ran back down the tree.  

The funniest thing i've seen was my dad coming out of his britches screaming like a girl because a bullfrog crawled up his pants leg.  I just shot tea out of my nose thinking about it, and it happened 20yrs ago.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the craziest things I ever saw was a deer that was clipped in the top of the spine (I thought she was dead) get up after laying there for 15 minutes.  I was on the ground walking to her and was able to get shot #2 into her before she got away.  My dad had a similar experience the same year.  The next year, I shot the 10-pt in my avatar.  Same situation:  I aimed high shoulder, he dropped, thrashed a little, then was still.  I shot him again before I climbed down just to be sure.  As it turned out, my shot was a little off (base of neck) and he was already dead when I shot the second time.


----------



## jav (Sep 3, 2008)

in forty plus years of hunting, had a red tail hawk take a quail out of the air on a covey rise, had two owls living in a tree about twenty feet from my stand that i saw four times, and the one thing that scared me the most was bow hunting in fulton county and have a guy come under my stand with a gun in full camo and look up and ask if i had seen anything


----------



## Trizey (Sep 3, 2008)

I personally watched a very large bald eagle try to catch a live doe on a greenfield in north AL.

The following year another club member witnessed the same thing on the same field.


----------



## ogre (Sep 5, 2008)

5 Years Ago My Hunting Partner And I Pulled Into Camp In Warren County;;we Were Met By An Ostrich.


----------



## njanear (Sep 7, 2008)

A few years back, I was hunting at Piedmont, under some thick hardwood cover.  Sitting there all by my lonesome, all of the birds were twittering away, squirrels were running around and then..... ABSOLUTE SILENCE.  

The next thing I knew, a hawk had quietly dropped down through the tree cover and was simply gliding along through the area, not 6 feet off the ground.  He covered a good 100 yards and then went straight up, right through the tree cover.  It was just so unexpected...  about 3 minutes later, all those birds and squirrels were at it again, as if nothing had happened.  

Unfortunately, the deer never came over to see what the silence was all about..


----------



## Slayer (Sep 7, 2008)

a bigfoot and a black panther discussing ways to get to the corn in the feeder without triggering the trailcam


----------



## gunsaler111 (Sep 7, 2008)

3 dogs dragging a goat carcass


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 7, 2008)

*Probably too many stories*

While hunting in New Brunswick Canada and using a Deer Buck grunt I called up a Moose (it was not Moose season - so I couldn't shoot him). He walked right up to me and smelled me. I was seriously nervous because they can kill you with their hoofs.
While hunting the Bear in my avatar in Russia, I seen a wolverine chasing a snow hare on the tundra. Had I known at the time that a wolverine is more prized than a Brown Bear, I would have shot the wolverine and passed on the bear. Since then I have learned that people hunt wolverine most of their lives and almost never see one in the wild (most of them are caught in traps).
In Warren county I spied a very large 10 pointer that I had watched grow from the time he was  a 6 pointer. He was having his way with a doe and I was stalk hunting during the rut. I thought I would allow him to spread his genes one more time before putting him on the wall. So I bent down behind a bush for about 10 seconds and when I looked again, he and the doe were gone. That will never happen again. By the way, about how long does it take a buck to finish his business?
Thats enough for now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ole Sparky*

I was hunting years ago in Wilkes county and began using a grunt call. They were relatively new at that time so I did not know what to expect. I heard crashing in the woods comming my way  and thought it was the biggest buck in Wilkes county. Soon I saw the brown back of the biggest deer I had ever seen running through a low spot. All I saw was the top of the back. I got a terrible case of buck fever.
All of a sudden it jummped out of the ditch and ran right under my stand. It was a horse. It would start to wander off and I would grunt. It would come running back. We later caught it and a friend tried to ride it bareback. He was thrown like a rag doll from the horses back. We still laugh about it today.


----------



## poolman67 (Sep 7, 2008)

A few years back I was hunting a WMA that I had hunted before, and knew were I wanted to set up my climber. Got into the stand about 30 minutes before daylight. About 30 Minutes after daylight I noticed a Hornet nest in the tree beside mine about the size for a basketball.


----------



## SkyHigh (Sep 7, 2008)

One day last season I was hunting a climber on the edge of the woods next to a cotton field and got crop dusted by an airplane that flew about 50 feet above my head.


----------



## Boxcar (Sep 7, 2008)

Years ago I was hunting in Morgan County,late in the afternoon I heard something coming through the bushes. I was surprised to see a Beagle and a half grown Goat walking thru the woods together. The land owner had goats ,but thought he had caught all of them and sold them.


----------



## non-typical48 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was hunting in Monroe county some years back. It was a warm day and very still no breeze at all and as i was sitting in my tree stand I heard something walking to me, but it sounded very far off. I kept hearing it for some time and I was getting excited to see what it was. Finally after what seemed to be an eternity I saw a boxer turtle moving slowly through the leaves.


----------



## ROBD (Sep 18, 2008)

got into my stand while it was still dark out.  while waiting for the light to break i had a feeling that something was watching me, but i couldn't see anything.  just about 1st light i'm face to face with an owl.  it was standing on a branch about an arm's length away.  i was afraid to blink, cause i didn't want it to attack my face.  after about 1-2 minutes i flew away.


----------



## duke13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sitting in a stand one sunday morning in a lease in monroe County when i heard something coming thru the woods. turned out to be about a 14 year old black kid, all duded up in his sunday church clothes singing Purple Rain!


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 19, 2008)

ROBD said:


> .. just about 1st light i'm face to face with an owl.  it was standing on a branch about an arm's length away.  i was afraid to blink, cause i didn't want it to attack my face.  after about 1-2 minutes i flew away.




Wow I bet that owl didn't expect that!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 19, 2008)

littlewolf said:


> Wow I bet that owl didn't expect that!


----------



## Daedalus357 (Sep 20, 2008)

i was out fishing one night and a giant white haron flew and landed less then 10ft away. the thing seemed to glow and it just looked at me for awhile then it turned and flew away, its wings sounded like a helicopter


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2008)

I was walking around a piece of property once and heard something behind me. I turned around and it was a full grown bobcat. WHen I walked he walked, when I stopped he stopped. He was about 15 feet behind me at most. I finally walked off and left him. I found out later the landowner had had a rehabilitated (injured) bobcat turned loose by a vet on her place several years before. 

freaked me out. 

T


----------



## Swamp Monkey (Sep 21, 2008)

I was hunting over a peanut field last year when I caught some movement about 200 yards away. I picked up my binos and noticed it was a large black crane heron. Well I didn't pay him much attention at first but then I noticed every now and then he'd disappear into the peanuts. So I began to watch him through by binos. He was walking real slow and stealthy. Then he'd lunge into the peanuts and when he came back up he had a rat by the tail. He'd shake his head a few times, slapping the rat against his beak. He then threw the rat into the air and caught him in his mouth. Then he gave the rat a few good chomps and down the hatch he went. I watched this heron catch more than one rat that day and saw him several times after that doing it again. It had been real dry that summer and I guess his water hole had dried up so he adapted his hunting techniques. Crazy!


----------



## Mlrtime (Sep 21, 2008)

Watched about 30 jakes parade by my deerstand in Taylor county about 10 years ago. A jet came over at treetop level, straight overhead. It was on me so quick I never heard it coming or going until it was there and gone! Every jake gobbled right on the spot!




Fishing one night in my one man BassHunter years ago, I more 'sensed' something fly over me than heard anything fly over me but it definitely flew over me because 'splat' right on my right thigh. I reached down and my hand slipped when it touched it. Ever heard the expression "slick as owl "....well it is!

edited for TAC


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Me and Hunter Haven were stalking a group of hogs after dark one full moon night....Haven had his 300 mag and I had the light...We were slipping up on them in the moon light when Haven went to swinging his gun around, cussing up a storm....I cut the light on to see that as flying squirrel had jumped on Haven's face in the dark.....The squirrel just jumped on a side of a tree and stared at us...After he calmed down and I quit laughing we continued on the stalk and he took a nice hog!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 22, 2008)

Bird hunting with my dad years ago.  Got two on covey rise at edge of a large field.  Great pointer with a very soft mouth retrieved a ”dead” bird and dropped it into dad's hand as usual.  The bird touched dad's hand and flew straight down the edge of the field.  We both got off shots at the bird again.  I do not remember which one of us killed it for the second time, but the dog got two retrieves on that one bird.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 22, 2008)

Marijuana growing in the clear cut I was hunting

The funny thing is the deer were eating it. 

Called the DEA and they removed it and searched the rest of the area and found more. Was exciting directing the helicopter in via gps coordinates.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

A few years ago we used to have a piece of land in Heard Co. near hwy 100 and Franklin. A man came in and bought our land and 60,000 acres around us for the better half of $60 million. He came in and took every piece of hardwood we had off of it. To make a long story short.....
OPENING MORNING OF GUN SEASON, I was sitting about 35-40 feet up (in one of the last remaining hardwood trees) over looking a 4 year old planted pines when I hear this helicoptor getting closer. This joker comes right over my treetop heading across the property, spraying the undergrowth. He decided the best place to turn around and make his swipes was right over my tree. The dude even waived at me going by! Lord knows I was doing all I could to keep from sniping his tail prop off.


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 22, 2008)

Several years back I was up a tree and heard a crunching sound coming from behind my stand.  I turned around and got ready for a possible shot and out pop two good sized raccoons. I settled a bit and watched them lazily making their way toward me.  They crossed my trail and spent a few minutes sniffing around like they had caught my scent.  I thought they would booger out but to my amazement they followed it to my tree.  They stopped at the bottom and LOOKED UP AT ME now peering over my stand, and then proceeded to climb into my tree with me anyway!  I unholstered my pistol and pointed it right at the first one still coming right toward me.  I cocked the hammer (SA .44) and it kept coming right at me. I stood up and said "HEY COON!"  and he stopped, turned around and they slowly left back down the tree.  As they were walking through the food plot he looked back at me in a sorta mean fashion as if to say, "You're lucky you got that pistol pal."


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 22, 2008)

*Who said deer are not smart?*

About 12 years ago I was hunting in a hardwood bottom with a small stream in it over in Jasper County. The stream was about four feet wide and three feet deep and had about two foot of water in it. It was early bow season and very hot. I was hunting the muscadines dropping in the bottom. I kept hearing some very slight noise, but was having a hard time determining where it was coming from. Finally after a few minutes I saw the head of a yearling deer sticking up above the creek bank. This young doe was down in the creek walking and cooling off in the water and you could only see her head above the edge of the creek bank. She walked back and forth for about 30 minutes and then eased on down the creek. I could not have arrowed her if I had wanted too!


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

onemilmhz said:


> Several years back I was up a tree and heard a crunching sound coming from behind my stand.  I turned around and got ready for a possible shot and out pop two good sized raccoons. I settled a bit and watched them lazily making their way toward me.  They crossed my trail and spent a few minutes sniffing around like they had caught my scent.  To my amazement, they followed it to my tree, LOOKED UP AT ME, and they proceeded to climb into my tree with me!  I unholstered my pistol and pointed it right at the first one still coming right toward me.  I cocked the hammer (SA .44) and it kept coming right at me. I stood up and said "HEY COON!"  and he stopped, turned around and they slowly left back down the tree.  As they were walking through the food plot he looked back at me in a sorta mean fashion as if to say, "You're lucky you got that pistol pal."



HAHA I had 4 come all the way up my tree one afternoon one behind the other. I guess they liked the sunflower seeds I was spitting off the side of the stand and wanted the whole bag! They turned around when they saw the glare off my scope staring down at them.


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 22, 2008)

Many, MANY, years ago my f-i-l tells the story that he was watching a couple of squirrels chasing each other up and down trees and around branches like they do.  One caught up with the other and actually knocked it off the branch!  He watched as the squirrel fell to earth and landed right on top of a HUGE BUCK that had bedded down about 50 yards from the stand!  My f-i-l had no idea the buck was even there until it jumped up and fled the scene. To this day he says he has no clue how big he actually was but maintains it was one of the biggest he'd ever seen in the woods.


----------



## Canebrake (Sep 22, 2008)

an albino crow.  This guy was in the middle of the road as we came back from lunch headed to the stand.  He would light about every 30 yards, take a break in a pine limb and then fly back down the roadway another 30 yards.  Solid white....me and dad both had a good look at him at 10 yds away!


----------



## HUNTING GA (Sep 25, 2008)

This past Saturday sitting in my blind had a hawk swoop in and land on a log right in front of me. I sit there watching him and all the squirrels around are rasing cane. After about two minutes he notices me and flies off. I then see some movement from where he was sitting and a squirrel climbs out from under the log where he was sitting. 

That afternoon I went to a different plot where the next door neighbors were making a lot of noise so I decide to move to a different plot. When I get to it I walk around the edge and check my trail camera and set it back up. Start back walking around the edge all the way to the other end. Finally get to a ground blind that I had made from cedar limbs for my son and I to turkey hunt from. Just about to step in when a deer jumps up from inside the blind and runs off. Justa bout scares the crap out of me!


----------



## RWK (Sep 26, 2008)

sman said:


> I watched a couple parking one time.  Could give you details but the mods would ban me for life.



You dirty old man---

EDITED TO REMOVE SEXUAL INNUENDO


----------



## Lilrock (Sep 26, 2008)

I was sitting on a food plot deer hunting with my wife. She brought along the video camera to tape me possible killing a deer. We had some turkeys in the plot and they began to act skeddish to something in the woods. They began to start clucking and running across the plot when all of a sudden out of nowhere a big bobcat tried its best to catch one in mid air. My wife captured it all on video and it was pretty neat!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 26, 2008)

*Coon in a ladder stand*

Last year my nephew and I were scouting a few hunting areas that had belonged to a prior club member who did not renew his membership, when we came upon a wooden ladder stand that looked relatively new.
My nephew proceeded to climb up the ladder to the seat level, when all of a sudden I seen him just about fly down from the stand. When I looked up again, there was a large racoon peering over the footing platform at us.
That coon must have been right in his face and neither one of us were able to see anything when we originally looked up.
Now that was totally unexpected.


----------



## ridge hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

A couple years ago I was hunting out of a ground blind down in Jefferson county when I heard what sounded like one heck of afight coming through the woods. Finaly saw the source was two armadillos chasing and jumping on each other.Watched for about ten minutes then on jumped straight through the window of my blind and landed  in my lap. Well long story short I ended up knocking over by blind when I dropped kicked the fellow.


----------



## Tiftonite (Sep 28, 2008)

Seeing squirrels fall out of trees is always funny.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 28, 2008)

I was cutting through some wood where I shouldn't have been(youth/beer/truck) and almost rand head on into a DNR truck parked in the road. The door was open and we couldn't see anyone.
 I started backing up slowly when my partner started howling as he had spotted the officer poking his head out from behind a tree from where he was easing a meal.
I still see that guy from time to time I still grin and he still turns red which is hard for a black man!

I saw a line of turkeys advance on a hill like soldiers. There must have been 80.
I once thought I was seeing things because of the crazy colors in a bush. Turned out to be a peacock.

Stopped on an island to look around and found an old bunker from The War. Upon entering we hear a very loud hissing so we ran out, checked our wits, lit a palm frond on fire and went back in. There in the back was a headless chicken hissing like mad. One pal started to say something when it charged and we lit out again. There were 5 of us and we where pretty shook up. We lit another frond and went back in and held our ground..and the headless chicken charged again...but this time we got around it and saw it was a baby heron that was charging us head down, tail up and backwards. We howled for a long time about that.

cw


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Moron on the move.....*

It was a rainy fall day in Arkansas. I was in a stand bow hunting along a creek that ran through Camp Robinson Wildlife Area. I hadn't seen a thing moving in the rain so sheltered my bow under my poncho and hunkered praying for a let up. Figured I was the exception being willing to sit in the cold rain.

Suddenly there is a rythmic crunch of something big walking off to my right. I stared intently and out of the brush pops another hunter. Soaked to the bone, wearing jeans and a camo shirt, no rain gear. He is carrying a bright red target bow with a 3 ft polished stabilizer and single pin target sight. In one hand he is carrying two arrows with uncovered broadheads point up. He walked so close under my low stand I could have reached out and touched him with my arrow. I figured anyone this foolish wouldn't gain much from my input so let him walk on bye without knowing I was there. If I had spoke he'd of probably ruined my spot with a few droppings.

Robin Hood kneeled and peeked through under growth and moved on. One of many silly things I remember seeing in the woods.


----------



## msp (Sep 28, 2008)

I was hunting in Osceola National Forest in an area by a creek. When I crossed the creek one morning in total darkness, I noticed 2 sets of eyes that were up in a big oak tree. Didn’t really think much about it seeing how I have seen raccoons in that tree. I started to put my climber up in a different tree when I started hearing noises all around the woods so I decided not to put my stand up. I sat against a small oak tree and was just going to wait till it got light. It was pitch black out and about 30 minutes before light. Not long after I sat down I heard a very loud thud, sounded like a tree fell over. Didn’t know what to think. Soon it started getting light & I could start making out shapes and about 20yds from me I could see what looked like a big stump but I didn’t recall there being a stump there. As it got a little lighter out I realized that that wasn’t a stump, I thought My God, that’s the biggest pig I have ever seen in my life. I stared at it for a few minutes as it was getting lighter and the pig turned sideways and that’s when I realized that it wasn’t a pig but a rather large bear. First bear I have ever seen in the woods and I am sitting there on the ground less than 20yds away with a single shot TC Contender pistol. I was getting just a little nervous because she was pacing back & forth staring at me occasionally. Wind was luckily blowing in my direction. Finally she walked on down the trail in the other direction & when she got out of view, I decided it was time to get out of dodge. When I stood up to get my stand, remember I said there were 2 sets of eyes in the tree, a cub ran down the tree. It was looking for momma then looking at me then looking for momma and crying the whole time. Needless to say I left in a hurry. I went back into the same area the next evening & right before dark heard what sounded like a bear & cat fight. I decided after that that since I hunt alone most of the time that I really didn’t need to go in that area since a momma bear & cub had taken up residence there. I had noticed scratches about eye level on trees while scouting before the season, even tried to scare my nephew about the scratches being bear markings. I guess the joke was on me.

mike


----------



## adavis (Sep 28, 2008)

20 years ago...Toccoa... uncles property near Lake Russell WMA. Sitting in permnament stand in a "V " of the tree. Watching a Squirrel coming down the facing tree. Out of nowhere Mr Redtail swooped in out of nowhere and grabbed lunch. Not 6 to 8 feet above my head. Talking about having laundry problems!!!! I'll never forget that.


----------



## cbowman3 (Sep 28, 2008)

couple years ago was hunting some land my dad had bought in n.alabama. i was sitting in a ground blind over a small field surrounded by pine trees. to my right i noticed some very speedy movement and it was coming closer. i kept watching it and it ran right out in front of me in a hurry. it was a doe and i mean she was gettin it. well i watch her run off and then i heard this god awful noise and a peacock come runnin out of the woods hollerin and screamin and struttin and stuff. i guess him and the deer had a major disagreement. scared me to death the thing was ill at somebody.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was hunting the river about three years ago, I leaned against a tree on my way to my stand.  Well I spooked ascreech owl that was all of 3 feet from my face.  I fell to the ground and almost rolled in the water.  
That had to be the loudest unexpected noise I ever heard.


----------



## kbarnwell58 (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I was sitting on a powerline in Jenkins,CO. one morning and about six hundred yard away on a slight hill I saw what looked like a big deer to the naked eye. But turned out to be prize bull when I looked at him through my Redhead scope mounted on my Remington model 700, 7mm mag. 

I didn't shoot him although he would have been a great addition to the freezer!!! lol


----------



## letmeoutside (Sep 30, 2008)

non-typical48 said:


> I was hunting in Monroe county some years back. It was a warm day and very still no breeze at all and as i was sitting in my tree stand I heard something walking to me, but it sounded very far off. I kept hearing it for some time and I was getting excited to see what it was. Finally after what seemed to be an eternity I saw a boxer turtle moving slowly through the leaves.



I had the same experience last year -- when I finally spotted him, I just sat there watching him smiling.  That's what I love about the deer woods -- you never know what you'll see.  I've seen foxes, hogs, bobcats, turkeys, coyotes, hawks, snakes, turtles, cows, rabbits, and of course squirrels and all manner of bird while deer hunting.  Now, if I could only see more deer...


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Watched a wasp hovering in front of a spider web for a few seconds before flying right into the middle of it.  When the spider came out to get it's meal the wasp grabbed it and stuck it several times before eating it.  I just sat there with my mouth open.


----------



## hoghunter (Sep 30, 2008)

I was hunting turkey at Fort Leavenworth years ago…in full camouflage, calling for anything that would respond.  All of a sudden I could hear crashing and running behind me.  Suddenly, a soldier in full battle gear jumped from behind my tree, proceeded to give me his best warrior cry, and emptied a full magazine of .223 blanks into my chest.  I don’t know who was more startled…him or me, but the look on his face once he realized he was shooting blanks and looking down the barrel of a loaded 12 gauge was priceless.  He never said a word…just turned and ran the 100 yard dash in 10 flat…vanishing down the hill...in search of the next unsuspecting turkey hunter.


----------



## walters (Sep 30, 2008)

*now*

i got one on yall i was sitting in a stand last yr and a helicopter came in and landed about 75 yds from my stand
no joke. they were hired to spray for under growth but no one told us they were coming landed right in front of me


----------



## JBowers (Oct 2, 2008)

A female bobcat teaching her two kittens to track and capture a rabbit.


----------



## SC Hunter (Oct 2, 2008)

> hoghunter said:
> 
> 
> > I was hunting turkey at Fort Leavenworth years ago…in full camouflage, calling for anything that would respond.  All of a sudden I could hear crashing and running behind me.  Suddenly, a soldier in full battle gear jumped from behind my tree, proceeded to give me his best warrior cry, and emptied a full magazine of .223 blanks into my chest.  I don’t know who was more startled…him or me, but the look on his face once he realized he was shooting blanks and looking down the barrel of a loaded 12 gauge was priceless.  He never said a word…just turned and ran the 100 yard dash in 10 flat…vanishing down the hill...in search of the next unsuspecting turkey hunter.



I would have probably had to throw a slate call at his face when i realized he was shooting blanks! hahaha or wet my pants one.


----------



## Resica (Oct 3, 2008)

JBowers said:


> A female bobcat teaching her two kittens to track and capture a rabbit.


That must have been an awesome sight!


----------



## Reelcool (Oct 19, 2008)

Everyones going to get a kick out of these stories 
I was hunting one afternoon on a long food plot, I was setting in a chair right in the middle of the food plotand I was watching a doe eat for a while when I could hear something walking out in front of me. I couldn't tell what it was but it would walk fast for a minute and stop. I didn't pay it anymore attention I just kept watching the doe. Finally it came out to my right in the food plot, it was a possum, then it starts walking straight to me. I was wondering what it was going to do, knowing that if tried to bite me I'd bite back with a rem. 270. after a few minutes it had made its way to me and walked right under my chair I was setting in, crazyest thing ever and then I just watched it walk on off into the woods.


----------



## Reelcool (Oct 19, 2008)

Now here comes a crazy story for yall. 
Not a hunting story but animal related. 
 A buddy and I were riding some dirt roads one night, just a couple of dirt roads around his house where we use to ride back in the day and I happen to have my window done. Well we were going about 5mph when all of a sudden something hits me in the side of the head, about this time I'm freaking out and my buddys trying to figure out what's goin on. This is all happening at 1am in the morning or so and I hit the brakes and throw the truck in park. I jump out going crazy as I had no clue what just hit me. I didn't see anything anywhere it must have been a bird so we were thinking. My buddy is about to die laughing as to what just happened and of course I didn't think it was to funny at all. Then I got back in the truck and we drive maybe 20ft. Well About 20ft down the road something hit my buddy in back of the head, at this time we are both freaking out not knowing what in the heck is goin on. So I turn on the truck interior light and believe it or not there is an owl sitten on the top of my back seat. It was the crazyest thing I have ever seen in my life I looked at my buddy and we both didn't know what to say. I had a brown paper sack in the back floor board that I took and some how managed to catch him in it. After dropping my buddy off at his house, I went home and went to the pond behind my house where I let the owl go. The owl was about 8" tall. It was just crazy how the owl just sit there and looked at use when we turn the light on it never moved while I was puttig it in the bag. It was just the weirdest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

I've got a couple:

-Had a billy goat come under my stand when I was 8.  Where'd he come from?  Who knows?

-Had two little dogs chasing each other thru the woods...miles from and houses, etc.  Don't know how they got there either.

-Had a dove land on my broadhead while bow hunting last year.

-Saw a midget buck on a WMA in florida.  He was a 4 pt but half as tall as his doe friends but twice as fat.

-Saw a squirrel "play" with a rattlesnake.  The snake was at the bottom of an oak-the squirrel would come down to within 8" of the snake, when the snake struck-the squirrel would run back up the tree.  I was bowhunting and had to get down to kill the rattler after about 6-7 of these "no your it" episodes.


----------



## whitetail 52 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Black coyote?Coy dog?*

Hunting in meriwether county 2 years ago.It was peak of the rut when a large doe ran past me,Eyes bulging ears peeled back.Then behind it I saw something black chasing it.When it entered my firing lane I whistled and it tried to stop but it slid into the brush.I fired and Missed,then another one came from my left only trotting.They were both black with red diagonal stripes on both sides.Weird


----------



## pbyles (Oct 22, 2008)

tigerfishn....thats the funniest stuff ive read all day.....!!


----------



## gullythumper (Oct 22, 2008)

Huntin' a friends farm one evening of archery season.  There was a railroad track running through the farm about 50yds from my stand.  A young lady came walking down the tracks to a bend near where I was in my tree.  She then proceeded to look up and down the tracks, and when she tought it was clear,, dropped her drawers and relieved herself.  If I hadn't been laughing so hard I would have whistled.  She never knew I was there.


----------



## RBaldree (Oct 23, 2008)

*didn't really see this coming, wish I had...*

I didn't so much see this as NOT see it coming...

I was hunting a quota hunt in Florida a couple of years ago, and had a LONG walk from the camp to the stand (4 miles).  3/4 the way there, still way before shooting light, I stopped to rest against a tree for a minute.

This voice from the sky booms out of the dark at me "Are you resting, or are you p**ing".  I answered in a somewhat shaky voice, "I was just resting, but now I have a sudden urge to pee", and the voice I now recognized was NOT GOD said, "Then Move Along".  I guess the guy was hunting the oak tree I was leaning against, and thought I was relieving myself under his climber.  Funny thing was, when he first started talking, I just about DID!.


----------



## dog1 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Most unexpected thing seen while Hunting.*

About 10 years back, a hunting  club member I got to our trucks at about the same time.  We were shooting the breeze when I saw something big go behind his truck.  Back then we had a lot of big hogs on our land and I told to him grab his gun, we kinda snuck around his truck and a dang emu lifted its head and we both couldn't say a thing.  My first thought was dang what a turkey!

Then this thing started reaching over into the back of his truck pecking at seeds that my friend had spilled when planting feed patchs.

It finally turned and walked off into the woods.  About that time my friends father rode up (another club member and a preacher) on his atv.  We told him about the emu and he laughed at us and made some remark about we must have been drinking adult beverages.

Well turned out the emu had escaped from a private farm a few miles away.  It was sighted by several more folks later that week and finally caught near a public boat ramp a few miles north of us on the Ocmulgee river.

Needless to say, we caught some serious ribing until others started reporting seeing it.

dog1


----------



## JerryC (Oct 26, 2008)

*blimp*

Last year in Meriwether I was answering nature's call when I heard a really low hum, getting closer. I looked up and there was a Farmer's Insurance blimp barely making headway against the wind, so it was basically hovering over me. It stayed there long enough to get proof. -JerryC


----------



## Rangerboats (Oct 28, 2008)

A DEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

